# Flounder light design



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

Put a casting deck on my 13' whaler and am looking to get some new lights. Can you guys show me some of the ones you have? Sumbersable preferably


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

This was a setup I used for years before going to Halogen's and then onto HPS lights.


----------

